# This one is a little different



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love that I can do the words on my computer and print them off as I cannot always find the stamps I want to use
I think I like this better for an Easter card


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

That is very pretty.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Very sweet!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

very pretty


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Your cards are exquisite. I am curious about the average time involved with each card? Your work entices me to learn the craft. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

AKnitWit said:


> Your cards are exquisite. I am curious about the average time involved with each card? Your work entices me to learn the craft. :thumbup: :thumbup:


a lot of times i make up a batch of the flowers and have them set aside if they are colors I know I will use again..punch a few things and have them ready so this card really took less than 10 minutes from start to finish.. and I printed several Happy Easter at the same time...some take a little longer but not much over all..i have a good work space and very organized so that helps alot too


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Very pretty, love the dragonfly!


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I print my verses off on the computer too. It makes the cards look so much more professional and it is cheaper too than buying all the stamps.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Karen L said:


> I print my verses off on the computer too. It makes the cards look so much more professional and it is cheaper too than buying all the stamps.


Exactly..wish I had thought of it sooner lol and there are many many wonderful clip art things we can print and add too...what a fun hobby!!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Love the dragon flies.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Your cards are always lovely..nice work!
:thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice...love the colors!


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

What a lovely card sue. Is this a new embossing folder? I really like it. Regards Janet


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty Sue :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Very pretty Sue :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

TRINITYCRAFTSISTER said:


> What a lovely card sue. Is this a new embossing folder? I really like it. Regards Janet


Yes folder by cuddlebug


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Very Cheerful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work...... as usual.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Beautiful, as always, Sue!!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Just beautiful, if I was fortunate to receive one of them I would frame it as a keepsake.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Your cards are beautiful Sue


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I wish I'd thought of doing that before buying stamps and stamp ink. It's so much neater to do it this way, especially if you do as you mentioned, printing off a bunch at one time.

Lots of times do I print the sentiment right onto the part that will be the inside of the card, then fold and run the front part through the Cuttlebug before embellishing. 

Last year I did birthday cards for each of my three adult kids and for each of them printed a picture of them on their first birthday inside. Their kids got a few laughs over those.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

randiejg said:


> I wish I'd thought of doing that before buying stamps and stamp ink. It's so much neater to do it this way, especially if you do as you mentioned, printing off a bunch at one time.
> 
> Lots of times do I print the sentiment right onto the part that will be the inside of the card, then fold and run the front part through the Cuttlebug before embellishing.
> 
> Last year I did birthday cards for each of my three adult kids and for each of them printed a picture of them on their first birthday inside. Their kids got a few laughs over those.


Oh yes this is really nice to be able to do this and love thie idea of the pictures too...so much to do and play with this hobby but never enough time....


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

How absolutely darling! <3


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

pretty, i sure like this one.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

As you know from my previous posts, I think your cards are just beautiful, this one included. I need to have you come over to my house and organize my work area, but I am afraid you would take one look and go away screaming. I have such a mess. It is in one corner of my basement and will probably take a week to fully organize. I guess that will be my big project for this year. Happy crafting.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful card, as usual. Aloha... Bev


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I really like your cards, this card is so pretty!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

MaggiMoonwytch said:


> That is very pretty.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Sue, your card is just so elegant. Dragonflies are one of my favorites. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That is so pretty!I love the raised lines on the yellow section and the dragonflies are so fragile and sweet. Great job


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So like the dragon fly!


----------

